# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Ύδρα I [Hydra I, Keravnos II, Nearchos, Rosario, Venture]

## GeoSea

Μήπως έχετε φωτογραφίες του καταμαράν που έκανε παλιά το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο? Πού έχει καταλήξει τελικά αυτό το πλοίο?

----------


## nautikos

Το *Νεαρχος* ειναι το μετεπειτα *Κεραυνος ΙΙ* που βρισκεται παροπλισμενο στη _Γερμανικη Σκαλα_.

----------


## Haddock

Φίλε Geosea,

Κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1990, φωτογραφία του Νέαρχος στην  Ίο.

Nearchos_in_Ios.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι έγώ κάτι άλλο θυμάμαι που πέρναγε απο Σύρο γι αΚυκλαδες Ρέθυμνο. Μάλιστα να δεν απατόμαι ένα καταμαράν που είναι έξω στην στεριά δίπλα στις παντόφλεσ στο πέραμα είναι ό Νέαρχος που εγώ θυμάμαι.
Ναυτικέ τι λές?

----------


## nautikos

Φιλε Leo κανεις λαθος. Το καταμαραν στο _Περαμα_ σωστα το θυμασαι απο τη _Συρο_, αλλα ειναι το *Catamaran I*, αλλωστε απο κοντα φαινεται το ονομα του ξεθωριασμενο. Το *Νεαρχος* ειναι το μετεπειτα Κεραυνος ΙΙ, οπως ειπα και παραπανω.

----------


## GeoSea

Γνωρίζετε καθόλου τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου; (Ταχύτητα, μήκος, πλάτος, αριθμός επιβατών, κλπ)

Πάντως είναι τρομερό πηγαίνοντας το χρόνο πίσω να έχει επιλεγεί το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος για τη γραμμή Πειραιά - Ρεθύμνου, με τις δυσκολίες που έχει η θάλασσα στο Κρητικό πέλαγος ειδικά λόγω ανέμου... Υπάρχει κάποιος από το forum που είχε κάνει το δρομολόγιο με κύμα να μας πει εμπειρίες;

----------


## nautikos

> Γνωρίζετε καθόλου τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου; (Ταχύτητα, μήκος, πλάτος, αριθμός επιβατών, κλπ);


Μηκος 29,2μ , πλατος 9,2μ, ταχυτητα 26Kn περιπου. Επισης να πουμε οτι για ενα διαστημα δουλεψε στο Ιονιο και συγκεκριμενα στην Κερκυρα.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ μερικές φώτο του παρέα με το μισάδελφο του Κεραυνός Ι. Ξέρει κανεις γκουρού το ex name του?

----------


## GeoSea

Ευχαριστώ Απόστολε και ParosKayak για τις φωτογραφίες!! ... και Naytike για τις πληροφορίες για το πλοίο!

----------


## Haddock

Το βιβλίο των Sturmey "More Greek Ferries" αναφέρει ότι δούλεψε ως Rosario το 1982, και ως Venture απο το 1983-1984. Το θυμάμαι να περνάει μέσα από το κανάλι Πάρου Αντιπαρου. Ανήκει στην οικογένεια catamaran W95 της Westamaran που γνώρισαν δόξες στα fjord της Νορβηγιας αρχες του 1980.
Για τους λάτρεις, η *μητέρα* όλων των σκανδιναβικών καταμαράν.

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Οι πληροφορίες σου είναι χρησιμότατες!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Εδώ μερικές φώτο του παρέα με το μισάδελφο του Κεραυνός Ι. Ξέρει κανεις γκουρού το ex name του?


Για αυτό δεν ξέρω :Sad:  Ο Κεραυνός Ι ήλθε με ένα επεισοδιακό ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα ως Supercats το καλοκάιροι του 1989 από μια βραχύβια εταιρεία που φιλοδοξούσε στα τέλη του '80 να χτυπήσει το μονοπώλιο (τοτε) της Ceres στα ταχύπλοα κι έκανε μερικά ταξίδια τσαρτερ μεταφέροντνας τουρίστες στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού και μερικά δρομολόγια από Τροκαντερό για Αργοσαρωνικό. Το όνμομά του στη Νορβηγία νομίζω ήταν Bergen.

----------


## Haddock

Ο Νέαρχος, με το σινιάλο της Cretan Ferries, φωτογραφημένος το 1995 στην Κέρκυρα. Το συγκεκριμένο Westamaran W95 της Westamarin είχε χωρητικότητα 180 επιβάτες. Ανέβαινε από Σαντορίνη προς Πάρο περνώντας από τα νότια του νησιού και μέσα από το στενό Πάρου Αντιπάρου. Όταν κλείνω τα μάτια μου μπορώ να ακούσω τον βόμβο από τις θορυβώδεις Deutz των 3600 bhp. Ενυπωσιακό σκάφος για τα δεδομένα της Ελλάδας, την εποχή εκείνη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το Νέαρχος ήταν το πρώτο catamaran που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα.

Nerachos-Westmarin_W95.jpg

Πηγή Φωτογραφίας: Το δυσεύρετο βιβλίο των Katerina και Stanley Sturmey περιλαμβάνει σπάνιες εικόνες από τη δεκαετία του 1990.

----------


## vinman

*...Πρίν χρόνια...*

----------


## cptvlg

Απέκτησε νέο όνομα (Ύδρα - 1), νέους ιδιοκτήτες  και νέα χρώματα και ξεκινάει για Ύδρα - Σπέτσες

----------


## hayabusa

fd 18 πηγαίνοντας στον Πόρο χτες το μεσημέρι





Και άλλο ένα έχοντας μόλις βγει από το λιμάνι της Αίγινας

----------


## rihitis

Παιδιά, μήπως γνωρίζει κανένας πότε θα αρχίσει τα
δρομολόγια στον Αργοσαρωνικο ?????
ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## cptvlg

> Παιδιά, μήπως γνωρίζει κανένας πότε θα αρχίσει τα
> δρομολόγια στον Αργοσαρωνικο ?????
> ευχαριστώ ...


Η εταιρεία του (HydraSpeedLines) είχε καταθέσει αίτημα για 20 ή 23 Μαρτίου στο υπουργείο. Δε νομίζω όμως να είναι έτοιμοι.

----------


## cptvlg

> Η εταιρεία του (HydraSpeedLines) είχε καταθέσει αίτημα για 20 ή 23 Μαρτίου στο υπουργείο. Δε νομίζω όμως να είναι έτοιμοι.


Τελικά ξεκινάει Μ.Τετάρτη ή Μ. Πέμπτη. Με τα δρομολόγια που είχε το Eurofast πάνω κάτω και με τιμές υψηλότερες από τις φημολογούμενες. Κανά 2 ευρω λιγότερο από HSW...  :Confused:

----------


## rihitis

Δεν το βλέπω να ξεκινάει άμεσα. Μάλον κάποιο πρόβλημα προέκυψε στις
δοκιμές . Στο openseas  'εβγαλαν και τα δρομολόγια του. :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Μιας κι έγινε σήμερα η μεταφορά του θέματος απο τα ιστορικά πίσω στα ενεργά πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας, σας παρθέτω και μια Πασχαλινή φωτογραφία στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

P1160509.jpg

----------


## prutanis

Λιμανι Πειιραια 09\05\2009
09-05-2009 232.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Λιμανι Πειιραια 09\05\2009
> 09-05-2009 232.jpg


 φιλε prutanis πολυ ωραια φωτο, μηπως ξερουμε αν θα κανει το αυριανο δρομολογιο?

----------


## prutanis

Φιλε cpt babis δεν εχω καμια πληροφορια γι αυτο που ρωτησες δυστυχως!

----------


## cpt babis

φιλε prutanis ρωτησα γιατι ειχε κλεισει με αυτο για υδρα το σχολειο της αδερφης μου σημερα ,αλλα τελικα εφυγαν με το flyingcat μαλλον το 1.

----------


## cptvlg

Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια σήμερα, για Ύδρα και Σπέτσες. Δύο την ημέρα.

----------


## sg3

στο πρακτορειο του λεει πορο υδρα σπετσες!

----------


## cptvlg

> στο πρακτορειο του λεει πορο υδρα σπετσες!


Καλά και της Aegean πιο δίπλα λέει Πόρο Ύδρα Σπέτσες Λεωνίδιο και δε θυμάμαι τι άλλο και πάει μόνο Αίγινα και Αγκίστρι....

----------


## hsw

> στο πρακτορειο του λεει πορο υδρα σπετσες!


Καλά... άμα σταματούσε και Πόρο θα έκανε κρουαζιέρα στο Σαρωνικό!!

----------


## cptvlg

> Καλά... άμα σταματούσε και Πόρο θα έκανε κρουαζιέρα στο Σαρωνικό!!


Μα αυτό δεν κάνουν τα περισσότερα της hsw;; Και πάνε και Ερμιόνη και Πόρτο Χέλι...

----------


## hsw

> Μα αυτό δεν κάνουν τα περισσότερα της hsw;; Και πάνε και Ερμιόνη και Πόρτο Χέλι...


Το λέω λόγω ταχύτητας!! Επίσης, της hsw δεν κάνουν μόνο αυτό το δρομολόγιο (Πόρος-Ύδρα-Ερμιόνη-Σπέτσες-Πόρτο Χέλι). Έχουν και Ύδρα-Σπέτσες. Αλλά το Ύδρα πάει με 22 και τα πλοία της hsw με 30-36!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Το λέω λόγω ταχύτητας!! Επίσης, της hsw δεν κάνουν μόνο αυτό το δρομολόγιο (Πόρος-Ύδρα-Ερμιόνη-Σπέτσες-Πόρτο Χέλι). Έχουν και Ύδρα-Σπέτσες. Αλλά το Ύδρα πάει με 22 και τα πλοία της hsw με 30-36!!


καλα με 36 μονο το flying cat 2 παει και αν!και επισης το flying cat 1 δεν ξεπερναει τα 29 και συνηθως παει με 27-28.

----------


## cptvlg

> Το λέω λόγω ταχύτητας!! Επίσης, της hsw δεν κάνουν μόνο αυτό το δρομολόγιο (Πόρος-Ύδρα-Ερμιόνη-Σπέτσες-Πόρτο Χέλι). Έχουν και Ύδρα-Σπέτσες. Αλλά το Ύδρα πάει με 22 και τα πλοία της hsw με 30-36!!


Το Ύδρα - 1 έχει στόχο τα 26 μίλια σύντομα. Ανοίγουν σιγά σιγά τη μηχανή μετά την εκτεταμένη επισκευή και το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισε το Πάσχα. Δηλαδή ταχύτητες FC1 ουσιαστικά. Σαφώς και δεν είναι ταχύτητα της προκοπής και το σώζει το ότι δεν πάει μέσω Πόρου.

----------


## hsw

Γιατί στο Open seas εμφανίζεται ως Eurofast 1?

----------


## cptvlg

> Γιατί στο Open seas εμφανίζεται ως Eurofast 1?


Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του Eurofast είναι και συνιδιοκτήτης του Ύδρα - 1, δε βλέπω κάποια άλλη σχέση. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι στο forth-crs εμφανίζεται κανονικά ως Ύδρα - 1

----------


## gtogias

Το Ύδρα Ι μόλις έχει ξεκινήσει για μια από τις τελευταίες δοκιμές του, αρχές Ιουνίου στον Πειραιά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44093

----------


## cptvlg

> Γιατί στο Open seas εμφανίζεται ως Eurofast 1?


Τελικά μερικά πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά. Έστειλα σήμερα ένα mail στο openseas και διορθώθηκε αμέσως!

----------


## rihitis

Για άλλη μια φορά προδόθηκε απο τη μηχανή του .Δυστυχώς, απο οτι φαίνεται το ΥΔΡΑ 1 δεν μπορεί ακόμα.. να ανταποκριθεί στις 
ανάγκες του δρομολογίου.   :Sad:  κρίμα..
Ας γίνει τουλάχιστον μία προσπάθεια να μην χαθεί η εμπιστοσύνη
του κόσμου.

----------


## cptvlg

Μα καλά, δεν έχει γίνει αντικατάσταση της μιας μηχανής και γενική επισκευή της άλλης; Τί έπαθε πάλι;

----------


## cptvlg

Ξεκίνησε σήμερα δρομολόγια ξανά. Με ακόμα μικρότερες ταχύτητες  :Sad: 
Εκτός αν δεν πρόλαβαν με δοκιμαστικά να "στρώσουν τα νέα μέταλλα στη μηχανή και σιγά σιγά να το ανοίξουν

----------


## george123

Προχθές στο Πειραιά.

----------


## cptvlg

> Ξεκίνησε σήμερα δρομολόγια ξανά. Με ακόμα μικρότερες ταχύτητες 
> Εκτός αν δεν πρόλαβαν με δοκιμαστικά να "στρώσουν τα νέα μέταλλα στη μηχανή και σιγά σιγά να το ανοίξουν


Μία που ξεκίνησε και μία που σταμάτησε ξανά....
Πάλι βλάβη, πάλι off

----------


## nkr

Το ΥΔΡΑ 1 στο μεγαλο λιμανι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Υδρα Ι*...Πειραιας 6-6-2009.

DSCN1206.jpg

----------


## sg3

τι γινεται με αυτο το πλοιο υπαρχει κατι νεοτερο?

----------


## sg3

γιατι δεν το βαζει πειραια υδρα πειραια και ας εχει κομμενη ταχυτητα?!(να θεωρηθει συμβατικο)

----------


## sylver23

Δεν ξέρω με τα χαμένα ποστ αν είχε ειπωθεί κάτι για το Υδρα.
Σήμερα το είδα δίπλα στη μαρίνα Φλοίσβου μαζί με το Πλατυτέρα. Εκτελούσε κάποιο δρομολόγιο το καλοκαίρι;

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να δούλεψε καθόλου φέτος - παροπλισμένο είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΥΔΡΑ Ι στις 02-03-2010 όταν είχε βγεί στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

ΥΔΡΑ Ι 04 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ ΙΙ αναχωρηση απο πειραια τον ιουνιο του 2006

saron (2).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το οποίο αν είδα καλά ειναι στο Φλοίσβο κοντά στο Βέλος

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Ύδρα Ι δεμένο στο Φλοίσβο, όπως το πέτυχα τον Οκτώβρη που είχα πάει στο Βέλος!
DSCN5776.jpg
Μακάρι να αλλάξει κάτι και να το δούμε πάλι ενεργό!

----------


## Apostolos

Ψάχνοντας διαπίστωσα οτι έχω μερικες φώτο του σκαριού!!!
ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ ΙΙ (Custom).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ας δουμε _τ__ο πρωτο αποκτημα της ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗΣ 
 το ταχυπλοο ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ  εν πλω 
_ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ_ a by K.Pappas.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
__
__

_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως φαινόταν η πλώρη του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

ΥΔΡΑ Ι 01 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το πλοίο πού είναι τώρα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο πού είναι τώρα;


Στο Τροκαντερό προς το Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΥΔΡΑ Ι όταν το είχα βρεί στις 02-03-2010 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

ΥΔΡΑ Ι 04 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

> Στο Τροκαντερό προς το Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.


Ευχαριστώ! Δηλαδή, φωτογραφίζεται;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ! Δηλαδή, φωτογραφίζεται;


Πριν από λίγο καιρό το είχα δει εκεί που φαίνεται στο ποστ 50,νομίζω μπορεί να πλησιάσει κανείς.
Αν ξέρεις την περιοχή,είναι ανάμεσα ΒΕΛΟΣ κ κτιρίου Ταεκβοντό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα  :Smile: 
Δεν την ξέρω καλά την περιοχή, αλλά εάν με βγάλει τους επόμενους μήνες προς τα κει και εξακολουθεί να είναι δεμένο, θα προσπαθήσω να το βγάλω καμία.

----------


## Appia_1978

> Μηκος 29,2μ , πλατος 9,2μ, ταχυτητα 26Kn περιπου. Επισης να πουμε οτι για ενα διαστημα δουλεψε στο Ιονιο και συγκεκριμενα στην Κερκυρα.


Για την ακρίβεια, Κέρκυρα-Αμφιλοχία. Ίδια ιδέα με το Παναγία Παξών  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> Δεν την ξέρω καλά την περιοχή, αλλά εάν με βγάλει τους επόμενους μήνες προς τα κει και εξακολουθεί να είναι δεμένο, θα προσπαθήσω να το βγάλω καμία.


Περνάς απο το Αβέρωφ, περνάς το Βέλος και δίπλα έχει ένα υπόστεγο με μία τρίηρης. Απέναντι θα δείς το Υδρα Ι

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ, Απόστολε!

----------


## leo85

Στο Τροκαντερό παρατημένο το Ύδρα  :Apologetic:  

Υδρα I 26-03-2013.gif

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Υδρα Ι στο Τροκαντερο  σημερα  26-5-2013

_P5260112.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνη του *Keravnos II* απο βιντεο του 2004 https://ia600508.us.archive.org/4/it...ugel_egina.ogg

Keravnos II.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Στην Ίο το 1994

nearchos 1994 ios.jpg

Στο Ηράκλειο την ίδια χρονιά.

nearchos 1994 irakleio.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην Ίο το 1994
> 
> nearchos 1994 ios.jpg


 Eδώ καμιά εκδρομή θα ήταν γιατί δεν θυμάμαι να έπιανε σε δρομολόγιο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΥΔΡΑ Ι  στο Τροκαντερο    28-10-2015

_PA280090.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμού - εγκατάλειψης του στο Τροκαντερό, το καραβάκι βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμού - εγκατάλειψης του στο Τροκαντερό, το καραβάκι βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα.


Είχα ταξιδέψει με αυτό όταν ήμουν μικρός για Αγκίστρι.Ώραιο καραβάκι ήταν,φθάσαμε πολύ γρήγορα και μου φάνηκε πολύ παράξενο γιατί συνήθως ταξίδευα με τον πατέρα μου που δούλευε τότε στην γραμμή του Σαρωνικού με το Εξπρές Δανάη που έκανε 1:10 Πειραιάς-Αίγινα και με αυτό φθάσαμε σε 30 λεπτά.

----------


## npapad

> Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμού - εγκατάλειψης του στο Τροκαντερό, το καραβάκι βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα.


Σύμφωνα με το M.I.S. (www.mis.gr) το πλοίο αγοράστηκε τον 12/2018 από τον όμιλο Σπανόπουλου αντί 30000 ευρώ και πλέον ονομάζεται *ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Σ.* Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10619 και ΔΔΣ SV7136. Ιδιοκτήτης : Σπανόπουλος Αργοναυτική Ναυτική Εταιρεία.

Στα νιάτα του έπιανε γύρω στους 27 κόμβους, έτσι μας είχαν πει τουλάχιστον όταν ταξίδεψα σε δωρεάν ταξίδι μαζί του σε μια Ναυτική Εβδομάδα σαν ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ. Θυμάμαι κάθε Ναυτική Εβδομάδα είχαμε δωρεάν ταξίδια (το γύρο της νήσου ΔΙΑΣ ή άλλες κοντινές εκδρομές) από Μινωϊκές/ΑΝΕΚ/Ρεθυμνιακή και με το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ. Άλλες, όμορφες εποχες.....

----------


## express adonis

Στην ρεθυμνιακη τι γραμμη εκανε??σαρωνικο??

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Στην ρεθυμνιακη τι γραμμη εκανε??σαρωνικο??


Το καραβάκι αυτό έχει και ένα αδελφό που τώρα είναι Κροατία.Ήταν τα Κεραυνός Ι-ΙΙ και έκαναν κάποτε Πειραιά-Αίγινα-Αγκίστρι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην ρεθυμνιακη τι γραμμη εκανε??σαρωνικο??


Πειραιά-Ρέθυμνο φίλε μου.

----------


## npapad

> Στην ρεθυμνιακη τι γραμμη εκανε??σαρωνικο??





> Πειραιά-Ρέθυμνο φίλε μου.


Και Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη είχε κάνει ένα διάστημα τη δεκαετία του 80 (τότε που είχα κάνει τη δωρεάν βόλτα !)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το M.I.S. (www.mis.gr) το πλοίο αγοράστηκε τον 12/2018 από τον όμιλο Σπανόπουλου αντί 30000 ευρώ και πλέον ονομάζεται *ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Σ.* Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10619 και ΔΔΣ SV7136. Ιδιοκτήτης : Σπανόπουλος Αργοναυτική Ναυτική Εταιρεία.
> 
> Στα νιάτα του έπιανε γύρω στους 27 κόμβους, έτσι μας είχαν πει τουλάχιστον όταν ταξίδεψα σε δωρεάν ταξίδι μαζί του σε μια Ναυτική Εβδομάδα σαν ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ. Θυμάμαι κάθε Ναυτική Εβδομάδα είχαμε δωρεάν ταξίδια (το γύρο της νήσου ΔΙΑΣ ή άλλες κοντινές εκδρομές) από Μινωϊκές/ΑΝΕΚ/Ρεθυμνιακή και με το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ. Άλλες, όμορφες εποχες.....


Nα δούμε ποιό το μέλλον του.Πήρε τσάμπα ένα ταχύπλοο,δεμένο χρόνια που το έβγαλε ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Σ...

----------


## a.molos

> Και Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη είχε κάνει ένα διάστημα τη δεκαετία του 80 (τότε που είχα κάνει τη δωρεάν βόλτα !)


Και Αμφιλοχία-Κέρκυρα ενα καλοκαίρι εκεί γύρω στα 1997, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και Αμφιλοχία-Κέρκυρα ενα καλοκαίρι εκεί γύρω στα 1997, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Aυτό μου φαίνεται περίεργο.Καμιά ναύλωση ίσως;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το καραβάκι αυτό έχει και ένα αδελφό που τώρα είναι Κροατία.Ήταν τα Κεραυνός Ι-ΙΙ και έκαναν κάποτε Πειραιά-Αίγινα-Αγκίστρι.


Είναι κονταδελφά αν κ στα ταχύπλοα δεν συνηθίζεται το αδελφό/κονταδελφό αφού κατασκευάζονται συνήθως μαζικά κ τυποποιημένα όπως πχ τα αεροπλάνα.Το πρώην ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ (σκέτο) λέγεται τώρα ΑΤΗΕΝΑ ΙΙΙ,ανήκει στην Panko Shipping,Panama κ είναι στην Ουκρανία.Φαίνεται στην περιοχή αρέσουν τα αρχαιοελληνικά ονόματα.Αυτό Αθηνά,Pallada το άλλοτε Sunboat κλπ, Οlympiada το ΔΩΡΙΕΥΣ...
Στην ουσία ανήκουν σε παλιότερο κ νεώτερο μοντέλο του ίδιου ναυπηγείου στη Νορβηγία.Εδώ τα στοιχεία τους από την Shippax:
ATHENA III  Type W86
Westermoen 1972- 2 MTU 1618 kw 26.0 kn- 195 grt- 26.6x9.0x2.6 m-140 pax
HYDRA I      Type W100D
Westamarin  1982-2 SACM 2648 kw 26.0 kn-248 grt- 29.2x9.2x1.6 m-200 pax

Eίχα ταξιδέψει με το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ Πειραιά-Αγκίστρι κ θυμάμαι ότι μέσα έκανε εκκωφαντικό θόρυβο.

----------

